# Bill Buckner Drug Through The Coals In Memoriam Of His Passing



## fmdog44 (May 27, 2019)

Bill Buckner was remembered all day today in the sports and non-sports media showing only the error made at first base vs. the Mets. Shame on the media grubbing for ratings.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 27, 2019)

I'm going to need an interpreter for that one.


----------



## Geezerette (May 27, 2019)

I just read a brief note in paper about how the error cost his team th World Series, 1986 or something like that? Yes, too bad they have to dredge up the worst. Wierd  breed, those sports writers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 28, 2019)

I agree.

I would rather be quietly forgotten than be remembered for my worst day on the job, very sad.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)

''Drug''... sorry  can I just clarify that Drug is an actual word in the USA meaning dragged?... I don't want to appear to be critiquing....


----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2019)




----------



## DaveA (May 28, 2019)

The last time that I saw Bill Buckner's name on the sports page was an article a few years back and he was coaching a baseball team in Brockton, Mass.  Don't recall if it was a youth team or semi-pro?  Brockton's only about 20 miles south of Boston and I never knew (before the article) that he still lived in the area.


----------



## oldman (May 28, 2019)

I remember watching that game and seeing that play. I knew at that moment that Buckner just wrote his legacy. Just like when Rose was caught gambling on baseball. Oh, then there is also, McGwire, Sosa and Bonds with juicing their bats. 

I always wondered if “Shoeless” Joe Jackson was part of the 1919 World Series scandal.


----------

